# Maverick or Weber?



## ricka77 (Apr 21, 2014)

So everywhere I look, people say the Maverick is the best.  But I also found a Weber branded that looked easier to use.

Is the Maverick really that much better than the one made by the company who also made my WSM18?

Also, I'm thinking one probe would go through the port on the side of the WSM, and the other goes in the meat..  Is that correct?  Or does the ambient probe get clipped to something inside?

Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

Ricka77 said:


> So everywhere I look, people say the Maverick is the best.  But I also found a Weber branded that looked easier to use.
> 
> Is the Maverick really that much better than the one made by the company who also made my WSM18?
> 
> ...



I'm sure Weber makes a fine therm.  I also have several weber products... WSM 18.5, Weber Kettle 22.5 & several accessories but not a therm, personally I have a Mav ET-732 & would buy one again today if somethin was to happen to it !  
Yes, you are correct... The blunt probe is designed to keep track of smoker temp & pointed one for meat.... but I've used both for probes for meat IT before quit a bit as I have another therm I can keep track of  smoker temp... The wireless transmitter is also handy to have by your side if your catching a game & tossing back a few cold ones !  Just my 2 cents, hope it helps !


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, it seems the 732 is the go-to model around here, albeit something about bad probes.  I think I'll look into the 732 and a set of longer replacement probes to have on hand...

Thanks...


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 21, 2014)

I got a surprise when my wife told me she would buy me a thermometer for my setup.  I'll be getting a Maverick 733 sometime this week,  I asked for a spare set of probes, but she left that up to me..  No complaints...I can't wait to use it!  Hopefully this weekend I can get to making smoke...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Good deal man


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

Ricka77 said:


> I got a surprise when my wife told me she would buy me a thermometer for my setup.  I'll be getting a Maverick 733 sometime this week,  I asked for a spare set of probes, but she left that up to me..  No complaints...I can't wait to use it!  Hopefully this weekend I can get to making smoke...



Awesome, let us know what ya think of it ... Think you'll really like it !


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just got the email from Amazon, it has been shipped.  Woo-hoo!

Looking forward to running a bunch of tests to determine how much fuel is needed and what vent positions to hit certain temps....so hungry thinking about what it's my future...

Cheers!


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 25, 2014)

So I got the 733 in.  At first glance and feel, I almost just boxed it up and shipped it right back.  It's got a very cheap feel to it, not solid in anyway.  Not even a full case, just two pieces wrapping around the guts of it.  I also saw a smudge on the screen, so I lightly rubbed on it my shirt, and the LCD panel looked awful like it was crushed.  It went away, but I'm going to look for something I can put over it for more protection.  

It comes with batteries, which is nice.  The setup is not too complicated, but you do need to read the instructions to figure it out.  I plan on using it with the most common setting, monitor one meat and one ambient temp.  For now, I'll have to switch between when I cook two birds..

Hoping to be smoking next weekend, or at least getting a firm grip on temp control using the vents.  I also want to work on charcoal usage, make sure I get the right amount in the chimney to start, and in the ring.  I plan on using the Minion method for most burns..if I can get it to work during testing..


----------



## damnthatsgood (Apr 28, 2014)

Ricka77 said:


> So I got the 733 in.  At first glance and feel, I almost just boxed it up and shipped it right back.  It's got a very cheap feel to it, not solid in anyway.  Not even a full case, just two pieces wrapping around the guts of it. *  I also saw a smudge on the screen, so I lightly rubbed on it my shirt, and the LCD panel looked awful like it was crushed*.  It went away, but I'm going to look for something I can put over it for more protection.
> 
> It comes with batteries, which is nice.  The setup is not too complicated, but you do need to read the instructions to figure it out.  I plan on using it with the most common setting, monitor one meat and one ambient temp.  For now, I'll have to switch between when I cook two birds..
> 
> Hoping to be smoking next weekend, or at least getting a firm grip on temp control using the vents.  I also want to work on charcoal usage, make sure I get the right amount in the chimney to start, and in the ring.  I plan on using the Minion method for most burns..if I can get it to work during testing..


I just bought one from Amazon.  Mine came with protective film over both screens displaying fake numbers for simulation.  Maybe yours was used and got returned?


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 28, 2014)

I think mine is new, not used.  It also had the film on it with fake temps, 225 I believe.  It just felt a little more flimsy than expected...  But if it works, that's all I need....well, I could use some good weather to get started with my new setup...


----------

